# ROOSTER IN THE NESTING BOX



## HSJ07 (Aug 25, 2020)

This is not a problem for me but My Bantam Cochin Frizzled Rooster has started every day spending about 20 minutes in a nest box and taking a nap. Usually around 10 am and 2:00 pm. He never stays more than 20 minutes sometimes no more than 10 minutes. Out of curiosity does anybody else have a Rooster who does this. All of my chickens have always had perks about them that most chickens don't have.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

OK, that is just weird. It's not unusual for a rooster to climb in a nest and let his girls know how wonderful they are.

But taking a nap? Watch him for any signs something isn't right.


----------



## HSJ07 (Aug 25, 2020)

robin416 said:


> OK, that is just weird. It's not unusual for a rooster to climb in a nest and let his girls know how wonderful they are.
> 
> But taking a nap? Watch him for any signs something isn't right.


He has done this for over 2 years


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Where do you find those birds at?


----------



## HSJ07 (Aug 25, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Where do you find those birds at?


I think they come to a place of chicken luxury and decide they will be eccentrics like many high society folks! LOL!


----------



## HSJ07 (Aug 25, 2020)

HSJ07 said:


> I think they come to a place of chicken luxury and decide they will be eccentrics like many high society folks! LOL!


All joking aside. He came from a petting zoo. He and his parents may have been trained to go in a box during these times. 10 AND 2 EVERY DAY, The time never changes. Most time he stands guard like a shepherd protecting his flock. He runs them all out of the house in the morning and back in the house at night. He Never will ever eat one bite until the 9 girls have eaten. He is a wonderful little fellow!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm so glad you got him. He makes this whole chicken adventure so much more fun for you. 

How is your wife taking this chicken addiction you have?


----------



## HSJ07 (Aug 25, 2020)

robin416 said:


> I'm so glad you got him. He makes this whole chicken adventure so much more fun for you.
> 
> How is your wife taking this chicken addiction you have?


She is still working and I am retired so she is happy I have an interest, Some love golf, some go out drinking, some go out fishing and hunting. ME I have chickens. Plus we get free eggs.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I guess that works out then. She just might become as hooked as you are.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

HSJ07 said:


> This is not a problem for me but My Bantam Cochin Frizzled Rooster has started every day spending about 20 minutes in a nest box and taking a nap. Usually around 10 am and 2:00 pm. He never stays more than 20 minutes sometimes no more than 10 minutes. Out of curiosity does anybody else have a Rooster who does this. All of my chickens have always had perks about them that most chickens don't have.


I think ur rooster becomes a hen


----------



## HSJ07 (Aug 25, 2020)

robin416 said:


> I guess that works out then. She just might become as hooked as you are.


She dearly loves our little Rooster. He is an adventure. When she goes out there he struts his stuff and crows, If I tell the hens how pretty they are he comes over to me and lets out what I call a "rooster roar: until I tell him how good looking he is or what a "big" man he is. Every single pet I have wants my full attention, 2 cats, a dog, 9 hens and a rooster! When I first got chickens I did not know that.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

If they hang around you long enough they can learn their names. It takes lots of one on one repetition but they will learn them.


----------



## DeLuc (3 mo ago)

It's not uncommon to see roosters in nesting boxes. Some say it's to encourage the hens. Maybe he is in touch with his feminine side


----------



## HSJ07 (Aug 25, 2020)

robin416 said:


> If they hang around you long enough they can learn their names. It takes lots of one on one repetition but they will learn them.


Mine all know their names and respond to their names. Henry wants you to say his name and brag on him or he gets upset.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

DeLuc said:


> It's not uncommon to see roosters in nesting boxes. Some say it's to encourage the hens. Maybe he is in touch with his feminine side


Yeah he’s probably a girly rooster


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

Low-key reminds me of my rooster hazelnut. You want to see girly. My guy Every time I clean the coop he comes in and makes rooster nests in the corners. I don't know why but he enjoys it.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Chick named small fri said:


> Low-key reminds me of my rooster hazelnut. You want to see girly. My guy Every time I clean the coop he comes in and makes rooster nests in the corners. I don't know why but he enjoys it.


I'll bet you have fun watching him do it.


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

L


robin416 said:


> I'll bet you have fun watching him do it.


Actually I have a picture because he got his comb tangled in a spider web. he sounded so happy when he's making nests.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

He looks like he'd be stunning without all those webs covering his head.


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

robin416 said:


> He looks like he'd be stunning without all those webs covering his head.


Hazelnut is very stunning but he is half blind after one of my hens got him good in his eye. But still my rooster is very pretty.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You're right, he is. Even half blind they do better than us when it comes to adapting to the circumstance.


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

robin416 said:


> You're right, he is. Even half blind they do better than us when it comes to adapting to the circumstance.


Yeah your right but his aim with is beak is not the greatest. And you think he is more prone to injury because he can't see from one side of his head.


----------



## DeLuc (3 mo ago)

For a small moment, I thought he also had a wooden leg


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

DeLuc said:


> For a small moment, I thought he also had a wooden leg


Really? At that point I don't think my dad would let me keep him. But hazelnut is a very dorky chicken.


----------



## DeLuc (3 mo ago)

Haha, just from the first glance it looked like an extra leg. It does happen from time to time, unfortunately, chickens losing a leg.


----------

